# Vertical disc grinder (eg. Tormek) vs horizontal disc grinder (eg. Makita) - pros and cons??



## Smashmasta (Oct 14, 2016)

Hey. I was planning on getting a Tormek for major repairs and thinning blades, but then I stumbled on horizontal disc grinder while watching a outube video with Jon doing major reprofiling. Searched the forum and it's only been brought up a couple times. Ive read sharpening gurus Jon and Maxim use horizontal grinders. Can someone please elaborate on the pros and cons of using vertical vs horizontal grinders? The only con for vertical I've read so far is creating a concave grind which might not be desired.
I've also heard of mini belt grinders that can be positioned vertically and horizontally - anyone have input on these? 

Many thanks.

Vertical Tormek example:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0026LVYYC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

Horizontal Makita example:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0000223JC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## gic (Oct 14, 2016)

In my opinion the tormek will not work as well on kitchen knives because it will have a tendency to hollow grind. To use the makita on knives will require steadier hands than on stones - maybe even a hand made jig but it is great if you can get used to it...


----------



## rick_english (Oct 14, 2016)

I've talked to a couple of pro sharpeners about this and they both said the Tormek runs too slowly for thinning and major repairs.


----------



## Dave Martell (Oct 14, 2016)

I've falling asleep while sharpening using the Tormek. I wouldn't subject myself to trying to thin something on that machine. And not just because it's S-L-O-W but because you'd be wrestling the diameter of the wheel cutting into the face of the blade. Some people use the flat side of the wheel for this type of work but then again the speed will get ya there too. The only pros of the Tormek is water cooling and angle control.

A horizontal wheel is going to provide a flat surface with lots of contact and if it's spinning fast enough and coarse enough can handle stock removal/flattening work.


----------



## aranyik (Oct 14, 2016)

Smashmasta said:


> youtube video with Jon doing major reprofiling.



if getting what Jon has is an option, than that is what you want. Those links are not even 1/10 of the potential of Jon's machine.


----------



## gic (Oct 14, 2016)

The coarse wheel on the makita is 60 grit. So the grits available seem to be 60,1000 and 6000


----------



## zitangy (Oct 16, 2016)

*Tormek *.. with the concave grind will be useful to sharpen knives that is thick behind the edge. Hollow grind most suitable for this...

. I hv used it with knife edge.. in the direction of rotation.. .. seems to be more effective but uneven wear on the stone.

,, Slow grinding.. more force to compensate the slow grinding rate

Useful for minor tip repairs


*Makita and other similiar Horizontal grinders*

-- be prepared for water splashing...

-- Still slow 

-- I do have the rough stone... it clogs too much ( either 60 or 200 grit) and particulates gets rounded easily . 1000 grit is more of polishing adn the 6000... NOt much of a shine guy

.... IN general , I find that the stone options are not aggressive enough for my purpose.. to remove steel efficiently where I want.

-- The alignment of stone to Makita machine is no joy ( fixing stone to machine).. quite time consuming. otherwise, the stone will wobble and I hate changing stones on it.

Other brands of Horizontal stone sharpeners ( japanese..) they are smaller but easier stone alignment to machine ... Still limited stone options. I am still on look out for either 400 0r 600 grit grinding as most of the required steel removal is done on that grit for me. beyond that.. time on 1000 grit adn above is minimal...

I still prefer my small belt grinder.. 2 x 42 belt grinder over these 2 types of water wheel. esp for convex grind. Just hv to manage the heat built up and metal filing dust..

rgds
d


----------

